# Nettoyage avant installation win10



## pabusro (14 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, 
Cela fait plusieurs jours que j'essaye d'installer win 10 en vain. Seulement à force d'essayer c'est devenu un peu le vrac. J'aurais voulu que l'on m'aide à faire le ménage dans ce qui est inutile et réessayer une bonne fois pour toute d'installer win 10 correctement.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pabusro (14 Septembre 2018)

Voici des captures d'écrans pouvant peut être aider


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2018)

D'abord il faudrait connaître le modèles exact du Mac que tu possèdes, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?

Ensuite, si Assistant Boot Camp te propose dans son interface l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, il doit impérativement être téléchargé sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft et ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas dans ta copie écran. Tu as une pelletée sur ton Bureau de fichiers .dmg de Flash Player, Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte aucun fichier ou disque dur USB de connecté.


----------



## pabusro (14 Septembre 2018)

J'ai bien télécharger le fichier ISO sur le site de windows de microsoft.
Comment faire pour effacer tout ca ?
j'ai remarqué aussi que lorsque je redémarre le mac en appuyant sur alt j'ai la possibilité d'ouvrir win10, le programme d'installation se lance.Pour le mac il s'agit d'un macbook pro retina 13 pouces fin 2013, avec High sierra


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2018)

pabusro a dit:


> Comment faire pour effacer tout ca ?


Sur ton Bureau, tu dois avoir des icônes en forme de disque dur de couleur grisâtre, attention ne pas confondre 
Je doute de ton fichier de Windows 10, le lien officiel pour télécharger est ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO


----------



## pabusro (15 Septembre 2018)

Sur le bureau j'ai uniquement la clef USB WININSTALL. Pour le fichier ISO je l'ai bien télécharger  sur ce lien


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2018)

Ben non...
-  en 1) c'est quoi ce DVD ?
- en 2) c'est quoi alors ces 4 fichiers ?





Locke a dit:


> D'abord il faudrait connaître le modèles exact du Mac que tu possèdes, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


Toujours pas de réponse !


----------



## pabusro (15 Septembre 2018)

J'en ai aucune idée seulement maintenant, ils n'y sont plus. Hier j'avais 50go de libre maintenant je n'en ai plus que 20


----------



## pabusro (15 Septembre 2018)

Voici  les infos du mac


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2018)

C'est quoi cette taille de disque dur de 195 Go alors qu'Apple livre ce modèle de MBP en 128, 256 ou 512 Go ?

Tu lances le Terminal qui est dans Applications/Utilitaires et tu tapes les deux commandes suivantes l’une après l’autre…

```
diskutil list
```
…et…

```
diskutil cs list
```
…dans ta réponse, tu fais un clic sur cette icône ⊞, tu sélectionnes les balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvrira, tu fais un Copier/Coller du résultat des deux commandes, un clic sur Insérer et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## pabusro (16 Septembre 2018)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         195.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +195.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            167.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-***-***:~ ***$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
MacBook-Pro-de-***-***:~ ***$
```
Merci d'avance pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2018)

Ah oui, tu as un problème avec...


pabusro a dit:


> 0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +195.0 GB   disk1


...notre ami macomaniac va surement faire un petit passage et te trouver une solution pour rétablir ton disque dur.

Pour le fichier CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV9, tu as tenté de créer une clé USB bootable. Que te proposes Assistant Boot Camp dans ses différents écrans ? Depuis la disparition du SuperDrive, Assistant Boot Camp propose d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso et pas forcément la création d'une clé USB, cette dernière étant dévolue pour télécharger et stocker les pilotes qui serviront une fois l'installation de Windows terminée.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2018)

Salut *pabusro* 

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre disponible en-dessous --> à la partition-Système *disk0s2* & au *Conteneur apfs* qu'elle exporte

elle peut avorter pour plusieurs raisons

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande (qui signalera le succès de l'opération ; ou son échec > et alors pour quelle raison).


----------



## pabusro (16 Septembre 2018)

Alors j'ai pas tout compris de ce que tu viens de dire Locke, mais j'ai bien utilisé une clef USB pour essayer d'installer windows il y'a un moment,  en voyant que ca n'a pas fonctionné j'ai tout arrêté. Puis j'ai repris il y'a une petite semaine. Je ne sais pas si ca répond à ta question. En tout cas merci pour ton aide.

Bonjour, macomaniac merci à toi aussi 
Alors

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 55 790 444 544 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 3
Checking snapshot 2 of 3
Checking snapshot 3 of 3
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 194 999 992 320 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
MacBook-Pro-de-***-***:~ ***$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2018)

L'opération a réussi. Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques mis à jour --> qu'on contemple le paysage...


----------



## pabusro (16 Septembre 2018)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            169.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```
Qu'est ce qui a réussit ? Qu'est ce que cette commande a fait ?


----------



## pabusro (16 Septembre 2018)

J'ai toujours un contenu de 1,75go je ne sais pas à quoi il correspond ? Puis 80go pour " Systeme" c'est pas un peu beaucoup ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2018)

Tu es passé de cela -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         195.0 GB   disk0s2
```


partition principale du SSD de *195 Go* > à ceci -->


```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2
```


partition principale du SSD de *250 Go* > soit une récupération de *55 Go* d'espace libre qui existait en-dessous sur le disque (trace d'une partition supprimée). Il s'ensuit que le *Conteneur apfs* exporté par la partition n°*2* --> est pareillement passé de *195 Go* de capacité à *250 Go*.

=> ce n'était pas le problème à régler ? - il y en a d'autres ?


----------



## pabusro (17 Septembre 2018)

Si c'est comme je le disais un gros nettoyage de fait merci beaucoup, j'avais créer une partition de 55Go pour y mettre windows. Maintenant il me reste plus qu'a installer windows 10 en espérant que tout ce passe bien cette fois. 
Merci à vous deux


----------



## pabusro (17 Septembre 2018)

En haut à droite il me met partagé avec 4 volumes. Est ce que cela est normal ? sur cette photo on voit que j'ai 79Go de libre alors qu'en allant sur  "A propos de se mac" j'ai 117Go de libre


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2018)

Voici le *Conteneur apfs disk1* -->

```
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            169.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


c'est un espace-disque virtuel exporté à partir de la partition primaire *disk0s2*. Cet espace disque porte 4 volumes à la fois (nouveau dispositif *apfs*) : le volume de démarrage principal (= *Macintosh HD*) & 3 petits volumes auxiliaires (*Preboot* de prédémarrage > *Recovery* de secours > *VM* = *V*irtual *M*emory d'archivage de la *RAM*). Les volumes *apfs* n'ont pas de taille préfixée > mais la taille de leurs données contenues. Si on fait la somme des tailles des 3 volumes auxiliaires --> on obtient *1,64 Go*. C'est là la taille des "Autres volumes dans le *Conteneur*". Ce n'est pas tout à fait *1,78 Go* comme annoncé par l'Utilitaire de disque > mais la valeur peut varier avec la taille du volume *VM* (archivage de la *RAM*).

si je fais la somme des tailles des 4 volumes --> j'obtiens : *170,64 Go* d'espace occupé pour une capacité totale du *Conteneur apfs* de *250,8 Go*. En opérant la soustraction --> on obtient donc : *80,16 Go* d'espace disponible (proche des *79,77 Go* annoncés). Sur les *170 Go* d'espace occupé > le Système déclare que *37,27 Go* sont purgeables. Cette catégorie totalement confusionniste n'est en aucun cas la désignation d'un espace actuellement libre (sans fichiers) > mais d'un espace occupé par des fichiers qui pourraient être libérés (que le Système juge dispensables). Ainsi > le purgeable est-il une préconisation de suppression faite par le Système relativement à l'avenir > à propos de fichiers bel et bien existants dans le volume au moment de cette déclaration.

si on s'amusait à additionner l'espace purgeable à l'espace actuellement disponible --> on aurait : *80 Go* disponibles + *37 Go* purgeables = *117 Go* de "libres". Cette catégorie de "libre" comme addition d'une "potentialité" (purgeable) et d'une "actualité" (disponible) --> est totalement inconsistante « philosophiquement parlant ». On ne peut pas sans contradiction considérer comme des instances additionnables (càd. de même nature au moment où l'on parle) --> ce qui relève de la « puissance » et de qui relève de l'« acte » (catégories créées à l'origine par _Aristote_). Car la puissance est : ce qui n'est « pas en acte » ; et l'acte est : ce qui n'est « plus en puissance ». Il est donc parfaitement vain de faire l'addition de ce qui existe au présent (le disponible) et de ce qui n'a aucune existence présente (le purgeable) --> en prétendant qu'il y a là une « somme réelle » définissant le « libre ». Se reporter à la fable : "Perrette et le pot au lait" pour vérifier à quoi conduit l'addition imaginaire du lait actuellement contenu dans une cruche avec des résultats à venir purement fictionnés.

=> en résumé : le « purgeable » > après avoir été un pénible "attribut logique" de certains blocs dans l'OS Sierra (ce qui conduisait à un bogue d'occupation fantôme de l'espace) > est devenu une "préconisation morale" » risible dans l'OS High Sierra.


----------



## pabusro (17 Septembre 2018)

Ok merci bien ! je reviendrais vers vous si j'ai un problème avec l'installation de Win10


----------



## pabusro (18 Septembre 2018)

Me revoilà avec d'autres problèmes.  Les photos parlent d'elle même ...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

Il n'est pas impossible qu'un *snapshot* ne crée une rétention d'espace de blocs dans le volume. Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui affiche la liste des *snapshots* existants > sinon retourne illico l'invite de commande

Poste le retour.


----------



## pabusro (18 Septembre 2018)

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-09-12-144447
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-09-17-211012
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-09-17-220529
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-09-17-223620
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

Jolie collection ! Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide. Attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge" en signal de complétion

la commande supprime énergiquement les *snapshots* existants
----------

Cela fait > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* --> décoche la case : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" (c'est ce cochage qui induit la génération de *snapshots*).

----------

Tu peux alors relancer l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## pabusro (18 Septembre 2018)

Bon je suis passé à l'étape d'après merci ! 
A bientôt je pense


----------



## pabusro (18 Septembre 2018)

Bon normalement, ça à l'air de marcher. Merci à vous deux


----------

